
 Review my startup - BlipSnips - Video tagging & sharing - jimiray
http://blipsnips.com
======
jpowell1218
The video equivalent of an html anchor tag for your video - a very interesting
idea that I could see being used far beyond the technical crowd.

Considering a lot of the clips on Youtube are fairly short, I could see this
being really useful for many of the longer duration videos such as the Google
Tech Talks (<http://research.google.com/video.html>) or ConFreaks
(<http://confreaks.net/>)

I remember seeing a presentation from BlipSnips in Boulder a few months back
-- its good see so much progress being made on the product. It's definitely
something I'd incorporate into my videos.

A lot of respect for the innovation that you guys are bringing to the space,
plus always good to see another quality Rails app being launched.

